# Communitu work on spousals work visa ?



## leesanic (May 17, 2014)

Can anyone help ?
Here a couple more years and would like to help at the local animal shelter , charity events , visits anything really . Can I do this ? Nothing full time ? My husband is gonna spark to higher up . But a heads up really ... Um going stir crazy wanting to help 

Thanks


----------

